# Flocked Antler Mount



## blew (May 7, 2010)

I like it. Is it a kit? Where did you get it?


----------



## cgthes (Feb 9, 2007)

No I just buy oval forms and bondo and screw the antlers in then plaster of paris to smooth out. Sand after drying of the plaster and flock it your favorite color. Usually needs to be flocked twice


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Flocked ?


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

What the flock?  Seriously what does "flocked" mean?


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

flock is the process in which you apply the red velvet like material i belive.


----------



## cgthes (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes apply adhesive then Flocking goes on as small fibers - and gives you a seamless look and looks like velvet


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

pretty good


----------



## GM HUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

cgthes said:


> Yes apply adhesive then Flocking goes on as small fibers - and gives you a seamless look and looks like velvet


Thank you for clearing that up and it looks great


----------

